# What the heck happened to (insert name here)?



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I ran across the fact that ardent police supporter Diver was banned. I also saw that newbie Harry Cline was banned. Now, understand that I am not upset at their banning, and this is not a thread screaming about injustice. After reading Denton's edits to HCs posts, I am just curious. What happened with those guys?


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Let's call a spade a spade, really just looking for the juicy details...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I must have missed it too.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Even though he isn't banned I wonder if HuntingHawk is ok. Hadn't heard from him in awhile.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver had issues and was a hard person to like. He had an irrational view of certain things. His sense of humor was limited at best and had zero personality, he was caustic and divisive. Most people didn't like him. I'm glad he is gone and I hope he stays gone. 

The other dude, I have no idea and don't care.

I'll say this;

I've been banned from the forum and banned from my bedroom. Being banned from the forum is much different than being banned from my bedroom. Perspective Son, perspective.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Diver got banned? I wondered where he's been the last couple of days.

I figured maybe he got beat down by an angry mob of cops. :stick:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'll say this;
> 
> I've been banned from the forum and banned from my bedroom. Being banned from the forum is much different than being banned from my bedroom. Perspective Son, perspective.


Lmao

On another note can we get back to prepping??


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am a Cop through and through. I have been for 26 years now. Diver and I actually had a very good rapport. He was right far more often than he was wrong and I hope he gets reinstated one day. I know where he was coming from but I think had he and I met at a traffic stop he would not have given me a chance to show him my true colors. I was really working on him and trying to convince him that collectively, We are fundamentally no different than anyone else. I didn't know he got the boot. I bet another person with whom I have built a solid relationship (based on mutual respect) pulled the trigger. I'm sure he had a very good reason.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Diver had issues and was a hard person to like. He had an irrational view of certain things. His sense of humor was limited at best and had zero personality, he was caustic and divisive. Most people didn't like him. I'm glad he is gone and I hope he stays gone.
> 
> The other dude, I have no idea and don't care.
> 
> ...


I do the banning from my bedroom...........................said no man ever!!!!!!


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I couldn't tell you what getting banned feels like, but I've known folks in the past who got banned for good reason, and others for no reason at all...and some that you wish would get banned or just go away on their own.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i get banned from the mommy forums all the time i didnt raise ninnies. lol oh and some really nice suzuki hayabusa sport touring bike site. those people were just really nice. i almost felt bad to be a member there. every one was so honestly nicey-nice. ya. thats not for me.

and i get banned on fb from the liberal sites  im not really offensive in nature. i just make sense. to someone im sure.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CSI-Tech,

You did an admirable job working with diver, I was impressed. But you never would have gotten through to him, he was well past being lost.

His bitterness and hatefulness consumed him and only God could have changed him.

But my respect for you increased and continues to increase...if that means anything. If not, so be it.

Thanks



csi-tech said:


> I am a Cop through and through. I have been for 26 years now. Diver and I actually had a very good rapport. He was right far more often than he was wrong and I hope he gets reinstated one day. I know where he was coming from but I think had he and I met at a traffic stop he would not have given me a chance to show him my true colors. I was really working on him and trying to convince him that collectively, We are fundamentally no different than anyone else. I didn't know he got the boot. I bet another person with whom I have built a solid relationship (based on mutual respect) pulled the trigger. I'm sure he had a very good reason.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

what happened to Toronto gal ? haven't seen her in a long time.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm actually relatively disappointed Diver is gone, He was a hard guy to like but he had a lot of useful information and constructive criticism. I wouldn't say we were friends, but he had my respect. Oh well. Back to the grind.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Diver had issues and was a hard person to like. He had an irrational view of certain things. His sense of humor was limited at best and had zero personality, he was caustic and divisive. Most people didn't like him. I'm glad he is gone and I hope he stays gone.
> 
> The other dude, I have no idea and don't care.
> 
> ...


No slip, come on, tell us how really feel about Diver. LOL


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't know .... this is a prepper site 1st and a general discussion forum 2nd .... some of these people on the various prepper sites are nothing but trolls when it really comes to a fine point .... I myself, will enter a discussion with a fellow prepper - on a prepper site - to agree or disagree - and not some guy living in his Mom's basement somewhere in Los Angeles or Seattle .....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Even though he isn't banned I wonder if HuntingHawk is ok. Hadn't heard from him in awhile.


I've been wondering about HH as well. He is AWOL here as well as at the M14 forum.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am more than happy to let a troll hang around so that y'all can rip him to shreds, and then I'll simply grab a shovel, toss the bits and pieces of the remaining carcass into a hole and cover it up. When a new guy who is already on the troublemaker's watch list attempts to start garbage in a thread that is regarding a sick loved one, on the other hand...:banstick:

Such actions tells me more than I need to know about someone's character and their intention.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

By chance I happened to be looking at the post that got Diver banned. If the mods wish to make it public, fine, but I will just say that it was for a very good reason.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> By chance I happened to be looking at the post that got Diver banned. If the mods wish to make it public, fine, but I will just say that it was for a very good reason.


No, we do not make those things public.

There are rules here, just as there are rules in life. No rules = anarchy.

That said, there are a wide variety of people who belong to this site. Not everyone thinks like you, or me. We try to be a forum that is a helpful, friendly place, open to all.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll be the first to say I'm a pain more often than not, but I'm not PC. I will try to keep things under control but it's my opinion and it can be taken just as that. Am I hard headed on many thing, yes, but that doesn't make me wrong all the time, maybe just different. This forum or any forum would be quite boring if we all agreed. Like CSI said Diver had his views and I agreed / understood what he was trying to say a lot. Name calling or painting someone with a broad brush isn't the way to solve issues and I will now paint with a broad brush, "Liberals suck". I've been put on notice a few times and in hind site it was justified. I wear big boy pants most of the time so I can handle it pretty good, but dam it I was right to express my opinion and will take the lumps as they come. I believe in the first amendment but there are a few here I'd ban in a NY minute if I could, just because I have come to dislike most of what they say, but that would be wrong to do, so I ignore or just read right past them.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

There are some topics that should not be outside the political section, those tend to be the ones who gets under most people's skin. Then there are topics which are started just to troll for responses, those also get people's panties in a bunch. I tend to come here to read not respond. If I have a suggestion or a question I will chime in other than that I normally read on. Occasionally I will respond to trolling threads because it is sometimes stimulating conversation, but mostly it just people pushing buttons until someone starts calling names.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Haysoos Flipsticking Christos! Why all the concern over who leaves, who gets offended, who gets banned, who should be banned? You guys make this sound like some Prepping Sorority mixed with The Bachelor TV show. (I'm still hoping I get a rose!)

Here is the cold hard truth, _Life moves on, ya gotta move with it. _

Aside from this specific discussion, that is the best prepping advice I was ever given and could ever hope to pass along. Things are going to change - Maybe something small, maybe something large, but your survival depends on your adaptability. Roll with the changes like a surfer rolls with the waves. You will expend much less effort and gt a lot further. It is kind of my Zen-Prepper mentality. But I digress...

I didn't join here for any one particular person, I joined for the greater sum/synergy of ALL the people. People that I'm hooked on at a personal level are friends. You will know when you have made that level / inner circle because you will see the inside of my house and we will break bread or have beer. If we haven't done that, then the chances are, we are just two people on an internet forum. Just like people come and go from the local TV news station, just like DJ's come and go from the radio station, people here will come and go too. They will either bring happiness with their arrival or with their departure.

Truth be told, some of you make me laugh or think deep thoughts on a consistent basis so there is that, but every new soul is a potential to become that next great contributor here.

One day, who knows when, I'll log out for my last time here. It is the circle of life. Please don't ask where I went. When in doubt, go start a discussion about how the Mosin is the most superior battle rifle ever built, how BOB's are useless, or something like that. I'll be content to get in that limo and tell the camera man how broken my heart is as I ride off into the sunset. ;-)


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> By chance I happened to be looking at the post that got Diver banned. If the mods wish to make it public, fine, but I will just say that it was for a very good reason.


If you've managed to get banned from prepperforums.net, you deserved it. The mods here have proven to be more than fair. The fact that I've NEVER been banned (or even suspended)...despite some of the blunt, insensitive, and (in retrospect) potentially unfair things I've posted regarding police and even military personnel...is testament to their patience. I know I've crossed the line a few times. I love that this place isn't over-moderated.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I haven't been banned yet. Guess I Gotta Work harder.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I've sometimes wondered when (certain) regular contributors suddenly disappeared, it's because they got arrested or sobered up and got a life.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Before I was going to join this forum I tried joining a cult but they wouldn't take me, so here I am........


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> I've sometimes wondered when (certain) regular contributors suddenly disappeared, it's because they got arrested or sobered up and got a life.


I will confess similar thoughts. There are a few that had me wonder if they got their computer privileges in the loony bin revoked when they went MIA for a while. More Lithium and Thorazine and less internet for #44623 - *STAT*!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I will confess similar thoughts. There are a few that had me wonder if they got their computer privileges in the loony bin revoked when they went MIA for a while. More Lithium and Thorazine and less internet for #44623 - *STAT*!


What an *Odd* thing for you to say.

Everyone here has a reputation as shiny as an *Apple*.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> What an *Odd* thing for you to say.
> 
> Everyone here has a reputation as shiny as an *Apple*.


Where there is a *WILL*, there may be a *WILL 2* find a way?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't usually comment on things not prepping related but I will make an exception here. A good word of advice: Stick to the topic at hand and you will never get banned. Heck it even rhymes. I got into it with Diver on a couple of threads and just decided to ignore him and go back to discussing prepping. Any time wasted arguing with people is time taken away from learning about preps and would be a disservice to my family.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Where there is a *WILL*, there may be a *WILL 2* find a way?


Did you get a guest to log you on during visitation again?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have never been banned BUT I have gotten several Private messages from Moderators that contained some strongly worded advise...

OH - And one from Mish trying to sell me some out of focus bikini shots taken by moonlight with a bad camera....


----------

